# Spring Bar Question



## Aaron Shapiro (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey Bremonteers,

Question regarding using aftermarket straps on these watches. My Alt1-P came with a curved spring bar, do you just use those with other straps, or do you replace them with straight spring bars?? Is there enough clearance between the SB's and the case for most normal straps??


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Depends on the thickness of the aftermarket strap. I actually prefer curved spring bars and use them on non-bremont watches.


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

Straight and curved spring bars are not interchangeable. You want a snug fit so the diameter of the bar has to match the design of the strap. I have the same strap and use it on a Ginault. None of my straight bars would work.


----------



## jupiterfang (Mar 27, 2010)

I put nato on the curved spring bar no problem. Ebay sells some covered spring bar, and even spring bar curving tool.


----------



## mitar98 (Jan 21, 2016)

It depends on the thickness of the band, where the holes are on the band. On some watches the curved will bring the band close to the case, which I like. On some it will actually make it further away. For the most part you can use curved spring bars on all straps unless they have really tight holes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jubbaa (Feb 21, 2008)

I forced my curved spring bars into some aftermarket straps to get the straps to fit my Bremonts , my experience is if the strap is relatively thick ( as most are given the watches lug size , and the sport nature of the watch straps ) then there isn't enough distance to secure straight spring bars as the lug holes are drilled quite a way in on the lug


----------

